# coragem/coração



## YALAK

Quando é que os «os» iniciais das palavras, se leêm o ou u ?Como se lê o «o» destas palavras:coragem, coração, cordeiro, colina?


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Boa Tarde Yalak!
Eu leio essas palavras com o mesmo som do primeiro Co da palavra como.
Não uso com o som de U.
Fui clara??


----------



## Outsider

Isso varia com os sotaques. Eu leio-os a todos como "u", mas alguns portugueses poderão pronunciar ainda o primeiro "o" de  "coragem", e possivelmente também o de "coração", como "ó".

No Brasil, segundo creio, muitas pessoas os pronunciam todos como "ô".


----------



## thiagolb

Sou brasileiro, potiguar (nascido no Rio Grande do Norte), com uma pequena influência do sotaque de minha mãe, que é paraense (Pará).

Pronuncio *coragem* e *coração* com "ó" (aberto) e *cordeiro* e *colina* com "ô" (fechado).

No Brasil, de modo geral, o *o* praticamente só se pronuncia como *u* quando é vogal final de uma palavra.

Mas há no Brasil quem pronuncie o *o* como *u* em *colégio, botar, colher* (substantivo; neste caso eu me incluo) e outras.


----------



## YALAK

Olá a todos

Estou de facto a aprender  muito mais, do aprenderia simplesmente com  livros.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

YALAK said:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Estou de facto a aprender* muito mais, do que aprenderia simplesmente com livros.


No potuguês do Brasil.
*aprendendo


----------



## thiagolb

YALAK said:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Estou de facto a aprender  muito mais do que aprenderia simplesmente com  livros.


Sem vírgula.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

thiagolb said:


> Sem vírgula.


 Isso!
Esqueci da vírgula!


----------



## Outsider

Tirando a vírgula, creio que a grafia do Yalak está correcta para o português de Angola, *Wamorzinho*.


----------



## ronanpoirier

O "o" sempre complica. 

Usando os exemplos citados, em "coração" e "colina" sai como "u". Em "coragem" e "cordeiro" sai como "ô".

Em "cogumelo" e "cotovelo", todos saem como "u".


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Outsider, por isso que eu escrevi no Português do Brasil!


----------



## uchi.m

ronanpoirier said:


> Em "cogumelo" e "cotovelo", todos saem como "u".



Você diz mesmo _cugumelu_?


----------



## ronanpoirier

uchi.m said:


> Você diz mesmo _cugumelu_?



sim.


----------



## thiagolb

Em suma, Yalak ficou com várias respostas certas possíveis.


----------



## Kayumi

Em Portugal lê-se U.


----------



## MOC

Eu uso "u" em todos os exemplos do ronan.


----------



## Alandria

As formas "ó" são exclusivas do nordeste e de uma parte do norte. Como pôde confirmar Thiagolb, que é do nordeste.

*70%* dos brasileiros pronunciariam todos esses exemplos simplesmente como "ô" (fechado).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

MOC said:


> Eu uso "u" em todos os exemplos do ronan.



Moc, de que parte do Brasil é você ? C*u*gumelo ? (essa eu nunca tinha ouvido...). Basta estar vivo para aprender...


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Moc, de que parte do Brasil é você ?


De Portugal. 
E é "cugumelu", aliás.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> De Portugal.


Ooops, é claro...faltou-me olhar "Native language", no quadro à direita.


----------

